# Complex Imaginary Electrical Code Drill Book



## akyip (Nov 2, 2020)

I was just made aware in another topic that Complex Imaginary has an electrical code drill book, in addition to their book of 4 practice exams...

https://www.compleximaginary.com/books/p/style-02-ymyp7

I honestly wasn't aware of this until just a few hours ago today... LOL

Does anyone else have this book? My question is this:

If I feel comfortable with the common NEC topics such as conductor sizing, motors, conductor impedances and voltage drop using Chapter 9 Table 9, etc., do you still think I should get the Complex Imaginary Code Drill Book?

I've done code questions from Complex Imaginary, Engineer Pro Guides, Electrical PE Review, Cram for Exam, NCEES practice exam, A.S. Graffeo, etc... I feel comfortable at least with the very common NEC questions I've seen throughout their practice exams. So I just want to see what anyone else who has the CI Code Drill Book thinks of this book...

Thanks!


----------



## akyip (Nov 2, 2020)

And maybe I guess I should re-phrase my question another way:

If I already have familiarity with the main NEC topics from previous practice exams, should I bother with the Complex Imaginary Code Drill book?

In other words, is the Complex Imaginary Code Drill book specifically made for people who are beginners to the NEC?


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 3, 2020)

I have this book. I've probably worked 60-80 problems. WARNING. The book I have is made for the NEC 2014. It just so happens like 5 to 8 questions HAVE DIFFERENT ANSWERS from 2014 to 2017. Even worse some questions they asked are REMOVED from 2017. SO if you "try to solve without looking at answer" you literally can't find it. 

if it was just for 2017 I think it's a GREAT resource. I have written in my copy "2014 edition skip" on the questions I've done.


----------



## akyip (Nov 7, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> I have this book. I've probably worked 60-80 problems. WARNING. The book I have is made for the NEC 2014. It just so happens like 5 to 8 questions HAVE DIFFERENT ANSWERS from 2014 to 2017. Even worse some questions they asked are REMOVED from 2017. SO if you "try to solve without looking at answer" you literally can't find it.
> 
> if it was just for 2017 I think it's a GREAT resource. I have written in my copy "2014 edition skip" on the questions I've done.


I see... Thanks for your input. I think I will skip this book after all. Based on my experience with Complex Imaginary practice exams, I felt that Complex Imaginary was more of a starting point for drilling some PE power exam fundamentals into your head.

Now that I've done a good amount of practice exams and problems from other sources, I feel like I have a decent handle on the common topics for the NEC. I think I'll be able to get by without the CI Code Drill book...


----------



## JacobCranwell (Nov 21, 2020)

I am just going through these topics in my tutorial, thanks for this helpful post!!!


----------



## akyip (Nov 21, 2020)

JacobCranwell said:


> I am just going through these topics in my tutorial, thanks for this helpful post!!!


The Complex Imaginary practice set is a good starting point for those who are just starting to study for the PE power exam. It has 4 practice exams with repetitive questions for drilling into your head some of the common problems you will see on the exam.

When I started studying, I began with A.S. Graffeo, the NCEES PE practice exam, and Complex Imaginary. However, I think you should replace A.S. Graffeo with either Engineering Pro Guides or Electrical PE Review since A.S. Graffeo is rather outdated at this point.


----------

